# Tripod adapter for tablet



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I know there are a lot of LJs that own ipads and tablets. Has anyone built an adapter to hold their tablet for picture taking and videos? I've looked around on line and I will not pay $50 for something I'll probably, maybe use 2-3 times a year. If there are I would appreciate it if you would share the outcome.

If not then I will design and build my own and publish as a project. Just thought if there was anyone that had already done it then why reinvent the wheel.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

i built one for my iphone…so i could take video of my woodworking. HERE is the project. If you look through my blogs, you can find the "how-to" videos I shot with my iphone…

just a bigger scale for the ipad. Pretty simple design…just a case that can hold the ipod and accept the right size screw on the tripod…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

You even built your own tripod. Very cool. Do you just press fit the phone into the holder?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah…it wasnt very elegant….just press fitted. I tried finding some of those swinging-holdy-in-things that are on the back of picture frames to hold the iphone in….but no luck. Couldnt find a source to buy them. The tripod was completely for function, not looks…..hence the horrible looks….

the top has a cut out and is beveled so the camera lens could peak out of the case. I also have screw inserts on both sides so I can place the iphone vertical or horizontal.

Here is my next tripod i'm working on…..its slowly coming along….kind of lost interest in it….its a little "cooler" though - round legs this time….


----------

